# Rabbit saves diabetic man from hypoglycaemia



## Copepod (Mar 16, 2009)

Not recent news (29 jan 2004), but a nice story...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cambridgeshire/3441337.stm
Then the rabbit got a prize...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cambridgeshire/3535655.stm


----------

